# I feel like this is a dumb question about "drag"?



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

I fish in the bay, mostly from rocks or a pier. but my entire life... i have never touched the drag on my fishing reel. ever... 

btw. i use spinning. And the biggest fish other than rays. would be a striped bass. on avg the biggest would be 24 inches... its not like im a pro, okay. 24 inches is considered big around here... i know its a joke to you florida mofos and new jersey bangers. But in the upper bay from the surf, we ain't got jack. 

But i was reading another post. and he said. The stripers were being very touchy, any drag and they would drop the bait. 

so what does that even mean? wtf??? I just tighten the reel down to the tightest it can get. and i never change it... im sure that is whats called "drag". 

its unncessary to loosen it, because even a 24 inch rockfish, can't pull line worth jack sh1t. especially if i use 30lb mono main line straight, or a 15lb mono with a 50lb shock leader. Either way, that rockfish isn't pulling anything. double bluefish. w/e u want. i don't need to change any "drag". 

Also for casting. wtf? how does loosening the drag all the way make any difference in a spinning reel? even if i do. the reel doesn't even move. The line just slips off like usual. Everyone says. loosen drag when casting. seems like bothersome work to me...

And whether the drag was tight or loose. ON a high low rig, the entire thing just sits there, stuck by a sinker. And the hook it just chillen, just floating, and there is plenty of slack between the hook and the rig. Other than a Fish finder rig. i see no point either... and even with a fish finder rig. i can just leave slack in the main line. ( circle hook of course )

i don't get all this "drag" talk... i just keep it tight and leave it tight... yea i understand for a light tackle set up, or light lines for big fish. it makes perfect sense to me. But other than that aspect. such as casting or loosening drag to make a fish take the bait. doesn't make sense to me... 

Also, when i had my rig stuck on a rock. My drag was set tight, i pulled my rod really rod and the line pulled out. and it was like 15lb with 50lb shock leader. So i mean... i know if it was a big fish, it would still pull line... 

anyone wanna teach me something i don't seem to get right now?


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello Kevin,
Others will have more authoritative responses, but for me, I keep the drag set tight, but not all the way. Just in some improbable case I hook a big fish. In the past, I have had multiple occurrences where I set the drag to loose and that caused me to loose the fish. So, I tend to error on the too tight side.

Many 'real fisherman', which I am not, think in terms of 'sport'. They use much lighter line and so need to set the drag much lower. I just want to get the darn thing landed. So, like you, I use higher test line with the drag set tight.

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

If you hook up with a 30 inch or bigger ray with your drag set all the way tight with 15lb line you will break off.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

The first really nice fish you catch could be lost to a overtight drag. As long as you catch small fish that won't come close to breaking your line you're OK.
Also, if you rare back aganist a snag you could pop your line. 
Set it so it releases some when you pull it off the spool.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Also for casting. wtf? how does loosening the drag all the way make any difference in a spinning reel? even if i do. the reel doesn't even move. The line just slips off like usual. Everyone says. loosen drag when casting. seems like bothersome work to me...

Try it with some Weight, and you'll be sorry, smoke then blood will comne off of your finger.. Set drag for fishing, then never touch it.. I see more people loose fish by f'n wit there drag during the fight.. Be ready for the fight and land the fish fast.. The faster you get him to the beach the less can go wrong.. I fish light tackle with allot of drag.. JAM 

JAM


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Nothing in the world wrong for spinning down the drag for casting. It shouldn't be freespooling on drag, but set to an appropriate "strike" setting for the fish you are targeting - A-OK.

Some fish will pick up and run, while others will sit and nibble. To me, that gets more into the issue of how much weight you put on the end of the line, what type of hooks you use, to spike or hold, etc, etc, etc, than how much drag to start with. But one issue at a time...

I'm not really sure what to say when I hear someone say they clamp the drag down, and never touch it. That makes me question how much knowledge one has about their equipment, and whether or not it's balanced, and so on and so forth. I've seen countless fisherpeople who like to run full drag. And many of them are also prone to high stick a rod, and crank at wide open throttle when they've got fish on. (failure rate usually > 50%) Personally, I like to work towards 100% success rate when I'm landing fish. If you're fishing a reef, and need to pull them out fast, OK. Beef up your gear, and get ready to winch. (you're not casting, after all) If you're putting the stick in a holder, back off the drag, and let the fish make a run, until you've got a good idea what kind of pullage you're dealing with. (unless you have structure too close, and you need to "bull" him in) Sometimes, your "strike" setting will handle 90% of what you're catching, and you won't have to touch it, anyway. For that 10% of the time that you have to touch it, it's a pretty simple affair.

Drag is a tool. It wasn't put there for the sake of curiosity. For me, when I hear someone say that they just run it all the way down and leave it, I try very innocently ask, "For that matter, I wonder why it's even there?" Seems like they could make reels cheaper if they just made them without that pesky drag thingie mabobber...


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

i see, thanks guys.


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

For me it is how I am fishing (staking or actively) and what I am fishing for and where....

I never set my drag high enough for a break off or to see my rod head off into the ocean while staking.

"Slack" in the line does not let me know what is happening on the other end.

Some fish will pick up a bait, give it taste, see if it is what they want, etc... On a flat ocean they have the time to fool around with it as compared to when the surf and the current is up..... This is when I will go damn near zero drag..... depending on the species I am fishing for.

Strippers don't run far and they will drop it. I fish circles and when they make there short run, I will not even lift the rod out of the stake. I just tighten up the drag "enough" and reel down, bingo hooked up and then I pull the rod and land the fish.

Drum, blues, etc I set it and forget it.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

You should adjust your drag so that the fish can run in which you will have a better hook up. If you set your drag tight or all the way, you run the risk of damaging or breaking your gear. I have busted plenty of rods that way until I learned how to set the drag.


----------



## WNYBob (Aug 16, 2011)

Some guys will turn drag adjustment into their own personal science. But that “perfection” to their way comes over time. To me it is like Kentucky Windage. I set a drag with my hand, i.e. I set it tight or tighter then loosen it with my hand until I can easily back off the drag with my drag with fingers. Not near free spooling, but just a little looser pulling with my fingers. Then I feel there is enough time to tighten it with my fingers if I get a zinger running the drag. Works for me just by feel.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Chris_Worthington said:


> For me it is how I am fishing (staking or actively) and what I am fishing for and where....
> 
> I never set my drag high enough for a break off or to see my rod head off into the ocean while staking.
> 
> ...


I'm sure that's true! lol


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

dsurf said:


> I'm sure that's true! lol


Compared to a Drum?

No Contest, Drum wins.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

"Strippers don't run far and they will drop it." Not always true. I have been dam near spooled by Striper on several occasions both on boats and surf.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

RuddeDogg said:


> "Strippers don't run far and they will drop it." Not always true. I have been dam near spooled by Striper on several occasions both on boats and surf.


 All those "spunky ones" must just live around Cape May,NJ... jk... Have fished and caught stripers on bucktails near a rip,they were all over 30lbs with 20lb fireline,and YES they did try to take me to the cleaners,just like a big drum would in that circumstance.. ALTHOUGH,I have YET to have one hit bait on heaver style tackle, that I would say really fought hard... 

As far as the original question,when I set a drag,it is set at about one third of the line strength.. Sounds like it's not much at all,but if you have say 20lb line and you set the drag at 6lbs,when you pull you see it is plenty.. As has been seen by posters here,everyone has their own way,my way is just another one in the mix...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> All those "spunky ones" must just live around Cape May,NJ... jk... Have fished and caught stripers on bucktails near a rip,they were all over 30lbs with 20lb fireline,and YES they did try to take me to the cleaners,just like a big drum would in that circumstance.. ALTHOUGH,I have YET to have one hit bait on heaver style tackle, that I would say really fought hard...
> 
> As far as the original question,when I set a drag,it is set at about one third of the line strength.. Sounds like it's not much at all,but if you have say 20lb line and you set the drag at 6lbs,when you pull you see it is plenty.. As has been seen by posters here,everyone has their own way,my way is just another one in the mix...


Exactly. Anyone that has fished with me knows that I use 50lb PP over 17lb mono. I have said this plenty of times here. I use the Daiwa Emblem Pro's and set my drag just enough so I can steadily pull it and I'm good to go. I lost a decent striper last season in North Cape May along the bay. He hit me like a freight train and I probably would have splashed my set up had I not been right there. He pulled a decent amount of brand new power pro before spitting the hook, an 8/0 Gammi Circle. Turns out the hook was duller than hell. I have NEVER caught a red drum of any size, but have caught a decent amount of striper and ever once in a while you get one that wants to take ya for a ride.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Chris_Worthington said:


> Compared to a Drum?
> 
> No Contest, Drum wins.


Stripper vs Striper.........!


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

dsurf said:


> Stripper vs Striper.........!


Drum always seem to cost me more dollars, so yes !!! LOL


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Just a Slight Clarification, I do not just LOCK my drag down as tight as it goes. Its tight but not locked down, it is set when I start to fish, and then left alone. I have seen more people loose fish by f'n wit their drag during the fight, the most common occurance I see is when a Man and a Lady are fishing together and the Man comes over to help the lady out by tightening her drag when she has a fish on, Next is the Pop and by by fishy.. 

I do not and never did "LEARN" or "UNDERSTAND" the concept of "PLAYING" a Fish, wether I am in my KAYAK or just plain ole beach fishing, IMHO, you have a better chance at landing the fish if you put him on the beach/yak as fast as possible. If you are "PLAYING" a fish, what your are doing (again IMHO) is alowing the Hole in his mouth where the hook is to get bigger and bigger, until the inevitable happens and he comes unbuttoned. 

Get them on the Beach or boat Fast and you have more time to catch more fish. To me people playing a fish just look scared.. again JMHO.. 

JAM


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

JAM said:


> Just a Slight Clarification, I do not just LOCK my drag down as tight as it goes. Its tight but not locked down, it is set when I start to fish, and then left alone. I have seen more people loose fish by f'n wit their drag during the fight, the most *common occurance I see is when a Man and a Lady are fishing together and the Man comes over to help the lady out by tightening her drag when she has a fish on, Next is the Pop and by by fishy.. *
> 
> I do not and never did "LEARN" or "UNDERSTAND" the concept of "PLAYING" a Fish, wether I am in my KAYAK or just plain ole beach fishing, IMHO, you have a better chance at landing the fish if you put him on the beach/yak as fast as possible. If you are *"PLAYING" a fish, what your are doing (again IMHO) is alowing the Hole in his mouth where the hook is to get bigger and bigger, until the inevitable happens and he comes unbuttoned.*
> 
> ...


Agreed for the most part....

Take a King Salmon for instance..... it will come to boat/shore when it is ready and not any sooner..... tighten the drag and they will stretch that hook penetration to point where you will lose the fish. I guess this could be considered "playing" a fish, but they have to get rid of their piss and vinegar by running.... and they do.... a few times.... before they are headed your way....

I believe the OP's question has different answers depending upon the tackle and the fish caught..... that said one might need to readjust when there is something on ones current tackle setup that was not the target species, yet is still desired to be landed.

Good thread


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

JAM said:


> I do not and never did "LEARN" or "UNDERSTAND" the concept of "PLAYING" a Fish, wether I am in my KAYAK or just plain ole beach fishing, IMHO, you have a better chance at landing the fish if you put him on the beach/yak as fast as possible. If you are "PLAYING" a fish, what your are doing (again IMHO) is alowing the Hole in his mouth where the hook is to get bigger and bigger, until the inevitable happens and he comes unbuttoned.
> 
> Get them on the Beach or boat Fast and you have more time to catch more fish. To me people playing a fish just look scared.. again JMHO..





JMHO - anybody who goes tight drag and doesn't "play" a fish, has NEVER caught a big fish. Not that there's anything wrong with that, if that's what you want...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

:beer: opcorn:


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

solid7 said:


> JMHO - anybody who goes tight drag and doesn't "play" a fish, has NEVER caught a big fish. Not that there's anything wrong with that, if that's what you want...


Not being Jam,but knowing Jam and fish he's caught in the past...


Depends on the fish,and what drag pressure we're talking here... Knowing Jam,no doubt he's talking big fish,cobia,or drum.. No doubt that he sets his drag proper,or he'd loose all those big fish. He more than likely sets his drag at about one third of the lb line he uses.. Also,knowing Jam,he speck fishes a lot,bet he doesn't use a super tight drag on them,or if he were fighting a king,cause ya pull hooks... Jmho,but I feel certian Jam was speaking of drum or cobia,knowing you can wallow out the hook hole and loose a fish.. 

All that said,Jam has caught some nice fish in his day,so yes,he knows HOW to "play" a fish and not loose it,and yes we be talking big fish as well.... 

As for Mike,no doubt he's waiting for some fur ta fly...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

solid7 said:


> JMHO - anybody who goes tight drag and doesn't "play" a fish, has NEVER caught a big fish. Not that there's anything wrong with that, if that's what you want...


Not always true. I have caught some decent sized Striper that way.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Aw, hell... This is too easy.

I'm one of those "fraidy cats" out there. I'll play 'em, if I don't have beefy enough tackle to do the job. I was pretty clear going into this on the types who like to "play" a fish past the point of practicality. Some people fish like they're spooled with angel hair. In stark contrast to the types who only know one crank speed, and it's always on display while their rod is double bowed.

In between is the nice happy medium, where I'd like to believe we all fish.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Years ago, when I first got into surf fishin, I was one of the those guys that had to have 20-25 test on the reel and nothing else cause nothing else worked. You had to have the drag tight and that was that. Over the years, thanks to a dear friend, may he rest in peace, taught me how to finese the fish and go lighter. Now, as I have said before, I have 15 and 17 lb mono and 50 lb power pro on all of my surf set ups with the exception of my heavers. It's trial and error. You try something and if it doesn't work, then you try something else.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

First let me say that backing off on a drag to make a cast is a stupid idea. If you have no to minimal drag and you load your rod up, the best thing that will happen is that you wind up with a much shorter errant cast. If you're using thin enough line you may wind up with a cut finger when the drag lets out line while it is still on your finger. Use thicker line and the same scenario will only burn like hell. The only possible reason I could imagine why someone would suggest backing off a drag to cast would be to reduce the chance of a pop off caused by a premature bail closing. To me that is a weak crutch to try to circumvent a problem that you should work to overcome instead. Even if you can't overcome premature bail closures (you can) and are able to load up a rod and not have a loose drag slip (you really can't), but let's pretend anyway, how are you going to reset your drag properly once the cast is made? Unless you really know what you're doing, adjusting a drag with a fish on is not a good idea.

Locking down the drag on a spinning reel is fine if you are only going to be hooking small fish. Notice how I said hooking and not planning on catching only small fish. The problem is that big fish happen along. When this happens the best thing that can happen is that the hook pulls and you lose the fish. The next best outcome is the line breaking at the knot (likely, since anyone who fishes a locked drag probably ties crappy knots too) and you get all your line back albeit more than likely stretched and twisted. The natural knee jerk reaction for the drag locking angler is to up the strength of their line, which is the wrong thing to do unless he is upping the rod and reel along with the line. If you only increase the line strength there will be undue pressure on the rod and the reel for which they weren't designed to endure. It can cause immediate damage or it may merely put unnecessary wear that will lead to failure in time. I blame braided line and the maximum drag number that manufacturers put on reels for further adding to this mentality. Braid has its place, but it isn't the be all to end all and it's definitely not intended to give someone who doesn't know what they are doing an edge to landing bigger fish. As far as the max drag numbers go, just because the drag is capable of producing these lofty numbers doesn't mean that the rest of the reel is up to the task. The old saying, "Don't let your jay bird mouth overload your hummingbird butt" comes to mind.

The issue of playing a fish came up in this thread. I agree that fish shouldn't be played with, when a fish is hooked it should be all business. That is not to mean that if your drag is set properly and the fish is taking out line that you are playing the fish. I keep it simple rule when I have a fish on my line. Keep the line moving in one direction or the other at all times and if the fish decides it wants to move the line out let it. I never let it become a stalemate with the fish just swimming around with merely pressure on it. In or out no playing around


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

You make valid points here plotalot, but...IMHO I believe that there is a BIG difference between playing and finessing a fish. I don't think there is naything worng in bulling a fish up onto the beach, but there is an advantage in finessing the fish as well. Now...my expericnece with big fish has only been with Striper and Blues from the surf. If I'm in a crowd, which hardly happens or another angler is close to me then, I'll bull the fish up onto the beach. If not, I'll let him run and why not? I have never lost a fish (dying) when I finess him. Have I lost him due to line breaking, hook spittin and so on...yup I have. I agree it's all business when you're fishin, but different scenarios call for different tactics.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

plotalot said:


> First let me say that backing off on a drag to make a cast is a stupid idea.


That may be true on spinning, but it's not a bad idea on a conventional. It's not necessarily good, either. To me, it's a non-issue what a drag on conventional is doing on a cast. It's where it's at while you're fishing it that matters. 

If I'm fishing on the beach, I know EXACTLY what the rod should look like on a strike for fish that I'm targeting. As stated earlier, I keep my drag in a pre-determined "strike" setting, which I believe should handle MOST fish that I catch. However, if I were to simply tighten down my drag, and stake my rod, (and I normally do stake the rod) there's a good chance that I could be swimming for it. That's the way I fish, and I pretty much live on fish as a staple meat, so I'd be hard pressed to believe anyone who is telling me that I'm doing it wrong, at least in that situation.

On the rare occasions that I hook up with something "big", I ALWAYS let the fish make a run, to size it up, and get an idea where my drag needs to be. RuddeDogg is right, and I didn't really think of it this way before - there is a HUGE difference in "playing" and "finessing" a fish. I get no joy out of feeling a fish struggle on the end of the line, just for the sake of a fight. But I do what I have to do to land him, while minimizing my chance of losing tackle. I hand tie all of my rigs, and it's a labor of love for me. So there's no "horsing" or "bulling" fish, unless I'm confident that it's the thing to do. If it's a big fish, I'm gonna "finesse" or "play" it as the situation dictates. 

As far as losing fish in the surf - mose fish are lost in breakers, or in the zone just before the fish hits the sand. "Foamy" zones, and rough water areas - any place that you stand a chance of losing line tension. Sometimes, the fish panic and change directions in these areas, sometimes they get "pushed" or "pulled" by the waves. Of all the fish that I've lost that weren't break-offs or bite-offs, this always seems to be the danger area. Keeping good line tension is the trick to successful landing, and drag settings play an integral part of that.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

What do you mean by finessing? If you mean to let the fish run out drag when it wants to,we are on the same page. If you mean to just let the fish swim around in an arc on a tight line, I just don't see any merit in doing so.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*I guess My 400# Blue Marlin and*



solid7 said:


> JMHO - anybody who goes tight drag and doesn't "play" a fish, has NEVER caught a big fish. Not that there's anything wrong with that, if that's what you want...


Over 100 Drum over 40 inches are not big fish?

Largest Drum I got from the beach was 53.5 inches and was put on the beach in under 10 minutes... 

I'm with ya Chris, add Cobia to that don't bring them in Green....

Thanks for the kind words Kenny  

JAM


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Sorry, JAM, this thread was an easy one to get someone going... I know the deal, just couldn't help myself.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

plotalot said:


> What do you mean by finessing? If you mean to let the fish run out drag when it wants to,we are on the same page. If you mean to just let the fish swim around in an arc on a tight line, I just don't see any merit in doing so.


Finessing, to me, means letting the fish make his runs, and not trying to winch. (reeling against the drag, bowing up and cranking like a madman, etc) Big difference between methodically trying to land it, and ****ing with a fish until it's exhausted to the point that it isn't able to survive the ordeal.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Did not get me goin, just made u look silly..
IMHO

JAM


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

One of the only thing I was taught by Ole'Timers that I never agreed with is "Trout, Of both kinds have a ver soft mouth and you need to be delicate with them" Never had and Never will, I try and get them to the Yak or beach a fast as posible, my theory is less time, less time for something to go wrong, and I honestly loose very few fish. If a Trout is taking drag from me, then its a big one... 

One of the things I was taught Drum Fishin from the Beach is: Get em on, Get em turned, Get em in, and Get another.. When I was Drum Fishin, I did not want one Citation Fish a Night , I wanted multiples. If your Knots are good your rigs are good then you can run Lots and Lots of Drag, again not locked down, but dam close.. Think about it, runnin 17 pound test Suffix, it breaks somewhere around 23, 24 Pounds , the reel I was usin, 525 max drag was 15 pounds, so pretty locked down was, just a guess 10 pounds of drag... If a DRUM was takin line from me, I knew in my head it was an over 44 inch fish, or it was in major current... I used to apply a rule of 3, after 3 fish caught, re-tie everything, Heck I would re-spool my entire reel, if I fished at night and someone crossed me.... 

I like to try and take all the negitive variables out of the mix, and time is one of them.. One of them Murphy's law things I guess... But time is also your friend, cause the more time ya spend the more you will catch, it ain't about being good, its just about being there... Merry Christmas Folks... 

JAM


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Drumdum said:


> Not being Jam,but knowing Jam and fish he's caught in the past...
> 
> 
> Depends on the fish,and what drag pressure we're talking here... Knowing Jam,no doubt he's talking big fish,cobia,or drum.. No doubt that he sets his drag proper,or he'd loose all those big fish. He more than likely sets his drag at about one third of the lb line he uses.. Also,knowing Jam,he speck fishes a lot,bet he doesn't use a super tight drag on them,or if he were fighting a king,cause ya pull hooks... Jmho,but I feel certian Jam was speaking of drum or cobia,knowing you can wallow out the hook hole and loose a fish..
> ...


Not me Kenny, laying low and trying to improve my image...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

AbuMike said:


> Not me Kenny, laying low and trying to improve my image...


 Looks as though ya did a good job a lay'n low... As to improving yer image....


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> Looks as though ya did a good job a lay'n low... As to improving yer image....


No doubt there!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

solid7 said:


> Finessing, to me, means letting the fish make his runs, and not trying to winch. (reeling against the drag, bowing up and cranking like a madman, etc) Big difference between methodically trying to land it, and ****ing with a fish until it's exhausted to the point that it isn't able to survive the ordeal.


Exactly.........


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

AbuMike said:


> Not me Kenny, laying low and trying to improve my image...


No sense of adventure.............lol


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Well opinions vary but I am Mayhem. Just don't forget it...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yeah yeah yeah........lol


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

RuddeDogg said:


> Yeah yeah yeah........lol


you just want me to shut down the works again...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

You couldn't do that again if you tried! Matter of fact, I triple Dogg dare ya to do it again!....lol


----------



## Khondker (Aug 17, 2012)

Easy way to set your drag

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-16DpuKlTc&feature=related


----------



## Bigfaithmitch (May 4, 2008)

One other aspect to not clamping the drag all the way down, if you're fishing the planks (or beach) and that 20 lbs skate, ray, drum, or whatever takes you bait and you're not holding your rod your rod might take a swim. I've seen more than once people set their rod down an walk away on a pier something grab their bait (mostlike skate) and over the rail the rod went! So having the threshold of your rod's drag a little less than the flipping thresh hold of your rod might be important!


----------



## biggestsquid (Jan 6, 2010)

I do a lot of dead stick fishing, (my best success), and will frequently leave my drag fairly loose when striper fishing. The striper will puckup, drop, and bite again if the line resistence is not too great. When I'm drum fishing I have the drag set close to where I will fight the fish --- maybe just a bit of tightening necessary when the heat is on. Like JAM said -- once you know you have him, get him to the beach!! I tend to go a little heavy with my gear, all conventional, and line, 20 lb test, so I can horse a fairly nice critter to the wash in short order. Unlike JAM, I have not caught many large fish on light tackle. My method of fishing does not generate anywhere near the amount of catches as someone like JAM, River or any number of other folks --- because I target big fish. Once I relocate to NC I will likely pick up a few more light sticks and vary my approach from time to time.

I don't eat my catch so being in it for the fight means I don't really care much about small edibles. If you hook up with 40-50" drum it is nice to have ample gear, with a good drag.


----------

